# Bloomberg Survey (now with results)



## Mr. Spacely

Please take the Bloomberg survey. It takes 5+ minutes and asks for your VIN to verify you are real. My car has been flawless and I think the media needs to hear from us:

https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/tesla-model-3-vin-tracker/?srnd=premium


----------



## FogNoggin

Did it.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Sorry, not providing a VIN.


----------



## GateFather

I did it. Asking for the VIN ensures their results will be credible. I think they're going to be surprised by what they see when it's over - we're (overall) a pretty satisfied group!


----------



## Silvermagic3

I took my time and went into detail of what an amazing car this is and how great the service has been.

I do worry that the FUD group will flood the site using fake VINs and poor reviews...


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Making everyone provide the VIN is the key. No FUDs can get in and post fake stories. And what is the big deal about letting Bloomberg confidentialy see the VIN? It's not your social security number...


----------



## gary in NY

casey morgan said:


> Making everyone provide the VIN is the key. No FUDs can get in and post fake stories. And what is the big deal about letting Bloomberg confidentialy see the VIN? It's not your social security number...


It's also public to anyone outside your car either on the VIN ID tag, your registration sticker, or both (as in NY).


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I took the survey. I love my car and the results will show that, but I was critical of service and customer service. I suspect you'll see some spikes in that area.


----------



## MelindaV

also filled in the survey - would have preferred they included some "not applicable" as some areas like handling in snow/ice aren't something i've needed to deal with. and having selected "FSD" as my purchased AP option, the next page asked experience with FSD... obviously FSD isn't a thing yet. so you do answer with the "neutral' option? or assume they really mean that to be AP overall? I think that particular example is just Bloomberg's ignorance to what is currently available as part of AP.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

I agree. I'm in Florida and will most likely never drive in snow. For those questions that should have N/A, I answered "very satisfied" because "neutral" will skew the results more negatively.


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> ... obviously FSD isn't a thing yet. so you do answer with the "neutral' option? or assume they really mean that to be AP overall?


In the current scheme, FSD includes things like Navigate On Autopilot and Summon.


----------



## Gatornail

Just completed it


----------



## iChris93

Thanks for sharing it here. I have completed it too!


----------



## RonAz

MelindaV is correct. Should have had a NA box. I just left some items unchecked.


----------



## SalisburySam

@MelindaV, +1...def needed an N/A option for some items. I did leave about half a dozen entries blank as they were not applicable to me. With that exception, I thought the survey was pretty fairly written. Look forward to the results if/when published.


----------



## littlD

Did it the day it came out


----------



## GDN

Just took this survey, only one problem with it, when asking what your second automobile is they don't give the option for selecting another Model 3, it's not in the list.


----------



## bwilson4web

Ok, where are the survey results?

As a contributor, I'm owed a copy. There is no other pay-back for my time and insights.

Bob Wilson


----------



## DennisP

Just completed. Would also like to see the results when available.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

bwilson4web said:


> Ok, where are the survey results?
> 
> As a contributor, I'm owed a copy. There is no other pay-back for my time and insights.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Agreed, Bob. I haven't seen a timeline for the survey results, but will keep an eye out.


----------



## ssc8666

Done. Would like to see the results as well.


----------



## Silvermagic3

I wonder why they never released the results of the surveys. Maybe just too few people took it...


----------



## BluestarE3

Silvermagic3 said:


> I wonder why they never released the results of the surveys. Maybe just too few people took it...


Or they didn't like the results?


----------



## JML

They just sent out a message yesterday saying the results will be available "soon." And also asking me to please take a survey about the V10 software.


----------



## Needsdecaf

JML said:


> They just sent out a message yesterday saying the results will be available "soon." And also asking me to please take a survey about the V10 software.


Results (partial) are out. Very interesting. Very detailed. I like it and need to spend more time with it.

https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-tesla-model-3-survey/


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Most of it is laid out to look pretty bad revealing our cars have lots of little problems. Then it goes on to say most were corrected easily. The survey is already out of date since many things have been upgraded by over air software updates. Conclusion: "Notwithstanding its initial flaws, Tesla owners raved about their cars. This is something of a paradox found repeatedly in the Bloomberg survey—many of those owners who dealt with defects in their new Model 3 gave the electric sedan high overall marks for satisfaction. They gave their highest ratings to its design, performance, and some of the unusual software features that help define Tesla’s brand. A nearly unanimous 99.6% of respondents said the Model 3 is a pleasure to drive, the kind of consensus rarely reached by any consumer product."


----------



## Needsdecaf

Mr. Spacely said:


> Most of it is laid out to look pretty bad revealing our cars have lots of little problems. Then it goes on to say most were corrected easily. The survey is already out of date since many things have been upgraded by over air software updates. Conclusion: "Notwithstanding its initial flaws, Tesla owners raved about their cars. This is something of a paradox found repeatedly in the Bloomberg survey-many of those owners who dealt with defects in their new Model 3 gave the electric sedan high overall marks for satisfaction. They gave their highest ratings to its design, performance, and some of the unusual software features that help define Tesla's brand. A nearly unanimous 99.6% of respondents said the Model 3 is a pleasure to drive, the kind of consensus rarely reached by any consumer product."


I don't think it's laid out to look bad, and no the survey is not out of date. It's a survey showing what people wrote in. They're only presenting the data that they were given. It's up to date and showing that the problems are being reduced over time. Also, they discuss that by JD power, the average is something like 91 problems / 100 cars, although they state that that's not directly compatible. So no surprise that the Model 3 has lots of little problems. They all do.

Part of their conclusion also said that the level of problems per 100 vehicles peaked in September 2018 and has been declining ever since. Not sure how you consider that out of date. Yes, many of them have been fixed by software updates, just as many of the issues have been fixed by service (mine included, I'm in that survey someplace). The survey is what it is.....


----------



## MelindaV

Needsdecaf said:


> I don't think it's laid out to look bad, and no the survey is not out of date. It's a survey showing what people wrote in. They're only presenting the data that they were given. It's up to date and showing that the problems are being reduced over time. Also, they discuss that by JD power, the average is something like 91 problems / 100 cars, although they state that that's not directly compatible. So no surprise that the Model 3 has lots of little problems. They all do.
> 
> Part of their conclusion also said that the level of problems per 100 vehicles peaked in September 2018 and has been declining ever since. Not sure how you consider that out of date. Yes, many of them have been fixed by software updates, just as many of the issues have been fixed by service (mine included, I'm in that survey someplace). The survey is what it is.....


It is out of date, as the info was primarily collected starting this last May. in terms of Tesla, that is ages ago.


----------



## Needsdecaf

MelindaV said:


> It is out of date, as the info was primarily collected starting this last May. in terms of Tesla, that is ages ago.


It has data through September of this year. How is it out of date?


----------



## timtesla

Interesting read. Seems in line with what I've seen with my own car and read on this site and other forums. There weren't many surprises to me.

Just a point about the data being "old". It isn't, but even if you choose to believe that, it still shows a trend of gradual improvement over time which we can use to predict the quality of cars coming out in the future. You can see when major things happen at Tesla and how it affects issues appearing and disappearing. Found that kind of neat.


----------



## bwilson4web

timtesla said:


> about the data being "old". It isn't, but even if you choose to believe that, it still shows a trend of gradual improvement


There was a final question asking about what is missing from the survey. It would make sense to ask "What version of software are you running?" to map the improvements.

In my case, I suggested asking how long it takes to feel in control and comfortable with the car:

Leaving the lot
First 30 days
First 90 days
Still learning (my choice)
Bob Wilson


----------



## Curt Renz

Bloomberg - today:


----------



## Carl_P

All,

Bloomberg has posted a Model 3 Survey in which they plot battery degradation. See the bottom of this page:

https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-tesla-model-3-survey/customer-service-battery.html

Result of the study: *Charging capacity declines less than 1% for every 10,000 miles of driving. *

My mid-range is at 248 miles (6% degradation) after just 11k miles. I am one of those dots at the bottom, and certainly an outlier. I wish board members would stop saying that 5% degradation in the first 10k miles is normal (I've been told this). It's not, according to this study of 5000+ batteries.


----------



## FRC

To me, the really important information on that degradation graph is how flat the degradation is beyond about 27K miles.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

The reality is that the Bloomberg study only mimics the posts here with people thinking they have degradation and don't really have any


----------



## msjulie

I figure mine is closer to 10, maybe 9% - still "normal" according to Tesla, if not thrilling... waiting on the next update to see if the calculations change at all since the energy app suggests more range than the battery icon does..


----------



## FRC

Since I rarely want to ride more than 200 miles in a single leg, I'm happy with a range greater than 200. My 100% range has fallen from 310 to 294 in 41K miles. A bit below the Bloomberg curve but not worrisome. I realize that losing 16 miles on the guess-o-meter is evidence of very little, but to suggest that degradation is 0 is truly head in the sand behavior.


----------



## garsh

Carl_P said:


> Bloomberg has posted a Model 3 Survey in which they plot battery degradation. See the bottom of this page:


But also note how many points on that graph show a capacity _*greater than 100%*_.
It makes me question the validity of simply asking users to state their level of degradation.


----------



## Carl_P

FRC said:


> Since I rarely want to ride more than 200 miles in a single leg, I'm happy with a range greater than 200. My 100% range has fallen from 310 to 294 in 41K miles. A bit below the Bloomberg curve but not worrisome. I realize that losing 16 miles on the guess-o-meter is evidence of very little, but to suggest that degradation is 0 is truly head in the sand behavior.


But you know that you paid up for the longer range, right?


----------



## Carl_P

garsh said:


> But also note how many points on that graph show a capacity _*greater than 100%*_.
> It makes me question the validity of simply asking users to state their level of degradation.


They did not ask users to state their level of degradation. They asked for what your mileage remaining shows at a given % charged. They then plotted this on top of what you answered for your odometer.


----------

